# 97 Maxima Fuel Pump Problem?



## Jeremy9000 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello All,

I have a 97 Nissan Maxima GLE with about 170k miles on it. About three weeks ago, I went to start my car, and it would crank, but would not start. All I had to do was sit there for about five minutes and it ended up starting right up like normal. It had been doing this about twice a week and every time all I had to do was wait and then eventually it would start up. Recently it has been happening more often, and it would take longer after the key was in the ignition before the car would start up. This morning I go to start my car and for whatever reason my battery was low, so I charge the battery up, and wait and wait and wait and it never wanted to start up even though the starter would crank. Does this mean that my fuel pump is finally dead or is there a clog in the lines somewhere or what? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

*Forgot to add- after the car gets started, it drives fine and creates no other problems


----------

